# USB 2.0 Drive Mate Issue



## lempo (Jan 28, 2011)

I am running a dell E4300 with OS windows 7 32 bit. Recently my other laptop started giving me a blue screen immediately upon start up so I decided to use a USB 2.0 Drive Mate to retrieve data from the old harddrive. Whenever I plug in the device I get a green light on the device but my harddrive is not recongized on my computer at all. I was curious if anyone knew why this was happeneing and how to resolve it. Thanks for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Two possibilities: One - the USB adapter (which should include a data and power cable) is faulty. Two - the HDD is faulty.


----------



## lempo (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Some more information regarding the issue. I took the unit to my work and tried using the usb ports on my docking station (not sure if this would be the correct way to check to see if the USB port is the problem) to see if another port would work (couldn't do this on the E4300 since it only provides one usb port). None of the other ports recongized the drive and it did the same thing as before (green light on the unit nothing more). 

If it helps some additional information regarding my broken harddrive. Whenever I tried to boot up from the hard drive it start to load (happens on all screens safe mode, debugger, normal boot you name it and I've tried) and then after about 20 seconds crashes. When I attempt to use the repair program it fails saying something about error 0X000007E (pretty sure this is the right error I can plug it back into the other laptop and attempt a boot to verify tonight). From what I have read so far it seems that the general way to attempt fixing this error is to use your windows 7 OS cd to reformat the drive but before trying this I was hoping of retrieving any vaulable data.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Regardless of the "error"...if the drive isn't recognized on multiple PC's, there is a hardware issue.

If the HDD was fine, then after connecting it to another PC, Windows would recognize it and allow you to browse the drive.


----------

